
It's time to fix the AWS free tier - QuinnyPig
https://www.lastweekinaws.com/blog/its-time-to-rethink-the-aws-free-tier/
======
RileyJames
I have to agree, I prefer google cloud billing. Particularly for api rate
limited billing, even in the free tier I can see exactly how much each request
is costing, by type, key, api, immediately after making the call.

It makes it very easy to test out a use case and determine how much it would
actually cost (pricing charts can be a pretty rough estimate when use cases
grow more complex).

And the hard stop, $300 free credit is exactly what I want when kicking tires
/ MVPing.

I imagine a lot of free tier usage fits into the developer testing / tire
kicking. Going one step further than the docs, and making sure the api / SDK
do as described.

